# Nautical Flea Market



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

*17th Annual *​

*Rockport Yacht Club*​

*Nautical Flea Market*​

*May 5th & 6th*​

*Rockport Harbor*​

*Buy â€" Sell â€" Trade*​

*Nautical Junk, Nautical Art, Boat Parts*​

*Power and Sail *​

*Fishing Gear, Clothing, Brass and Copper *​

*Something for Everyone!*​

*Gates open at 10 Saturday and Sunday*​

*Vendor information: Bill 361 729-1244*

*Food and Drinks, No pets*

*General Information: 361 230-5019*​


----------

